# New Bow



## bowtechteen (Jan 19, 2006)

hey anyone in here get a new bow latley?????i just got a 2006 bowtech equalizer its sweeeet lets just say its the fastest 32inch draw bow ive ever seen about 230 FPS i went and shot some 3-d targets today and got it sighted in


----------



## younghoytlover (Dec 5, 2005)

NO...i want one though- proble hoyt trykon,powertec or selena still not sure about it....... but bowtec i have no clue if there good they seem to big and long.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

bowtechteen said:


> hey anyone in here get a new bow latley?????i just got a 2006 bowtech equalizer its sweeeet lets just say its the fastest 32inch draw bow ive ever seen about 230 FPS i went and shot some 3-d targets today and got it sighted in


I hope you mean 23 inch draw hehehe. :wink: 
LOl I'm getting an Equalizer in. 24 with 50 lb limbs.
I love my allegiance right now though. I'm getting 252 at 40 lbs with it!


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

*Well...*

At the end of last year I got a Hoyt V-Tec in fusion. It's GORGEOUS.


----------



## bowtechteen (Jan 19, 2006)

hey stsmansdaughter too bad allegience dosent go down that low in poundage or draw legnth and someone said bowtech is ig and long my equalizer is one 32 inches axle to axle


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

my f5 tornado is getting like 270 and its 32.5 a2a


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

*My BowTech Pro 38*

I just got my new pro 38 and im in love. Since im still doing the college thing i cant afford my Tribute:sad: .It works out nicely.


----------



## TWM (Mar 13, 2005)

bowtechteen said:


> hey stsmansdaughter too bad allegience dosent go down that low in poundage or draw legnth and someone said bowtech is ig and long my equalizer is one 32 inches axle to axle


Actually if you knew what you are talking about which you dont because yes the allegiance does go down to 40lb's.hahaha


----------



## mikeyyd (Jan 18, 2006)

did you mean 23 inch draw or 320 feet per second??


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

Just got mine Saturday, Just got done setting it up and wow no vibration and fast:wink: 
STSmansdaughter you should get yours this week


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

i got my bowtehc tribute about 3 weeks ago. sweet bow..!!


----------



## bowtechteen (Jan 19, 2006)

sorry i didnt tihnk the allegience wnet down that low i didnt mean to offend any one was that a equalizer???in a target model in the pic?


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

rascal said:


> Just got mine Saturday, Just got done setting it up and wow no vibration and fast:wink:
> STSmansdaughter you should get yours this week


Great looking bow! (Garret right?) :embara: 
LOl anyways, todd called me today..my red chrome Equalizer shipped out last friday ..it should be here about Wednesday! I sure hopt to get it and set it up before thursday night leagues!


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

bowtechteen said:


> sorry i didnt tihnk the allegience wnet down that low i didnt mean to offend any one was that a equalizer???in a target model in the pic?


It's ok, some just take it the wrong way. I just have 50 lb limbs that turn down to 40..actually they go lower because I was shooting 36 lbs on ASA tour last year..just depends if ya know how to work the magic on bows.


----------



## D-Lepak (Dec 5, 2005)

*Archery shop*

I shoot one!! Great bow i love the rock solid wall its sweet


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

I ordered a Hoyt ProElite, had to work my butt off for it....But it's TOTALLY worth it. Here's a pic...


----------



## Makeda (Aug 8, 2005)

I got a Martin Tigress in August and I love it!


----------



## TWM (Mar 13, 2005)

bowtechteen said:


> hey stsmansdaughter too bad allegience dosent go down that low in poundage or draw legnth and someone said bowtech is ig and long my equalizer is one 32 inches axle to axle


I didnt mean to offend anybody its just that the way he presented this post was wrong. He should i have said, i do not think the allegiance doesnt go down that low.


----------



## fredbear90 (Nov 15, 2004)

I got a Bowtech Patriot about 2 months ago.


----------



## xringshooter7 (Aug 29, 2005)

I got my new Hoyt UltraTec. I am still waiting on my other Ultratec.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

I should be getting my new hoyt protec (inferno) any day now, I want to get it in time to set it up for vegas but it doesn't look like that will happen  but it'll be ready for lousiville so watch out :wink:


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

*yes*

Yes,I got a Hoyt Rintec for my birthday in August and I love it


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

sambow said:


> I should be getting my new hoyt protec (inferno) any day now, I want to get it in time to set it up for vegas but it doesn't look like that will happen  but it'll be ready for lousiville so watch out :wink:


Trust me, the wait will be worth it. I saw a guy at the range with an Inferno UltraElite, and the anodizing job looks AWESOME. 

Tim


----------



## Ahti (Feb 5, 2004)

I got my green fusion UltraElite last week  

Here is a pic


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

Ahti said:


> I got my green fusion UltraElite last week
> 
> Here is a pic


I regret not getting Green Fusion!


----------



## Bowhunter09 (Jan 31, 2006)

...I just got a _Parker Phoenix 34 _for my birthday and im gettin 310FPS at 65 lbs
______________________________________________________________________________

3-D setup
_________
Cobra Sure-Loc Sidewinder
trophy ridge dropzone
my own stabilizer
T.R.U. accelerator Balls
limb savers


----------



## bowtechwv (Jan 14, 2006)

*new bow*

i just got my new 06 allegiance and got it sited in and i love it . I shot an equalizer but little to short for me . Hope you like yours .:shade: 
shoot em straight


----------

